# Blister on beak



## meng (May 11, 2005)

I hope some one can identify what wrong with my bird. Notice the blister on the beak .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That looks like pigeon pox, it is a viral disease. You must separate him from the other pigeons as it can transmit from one pigeon to another.

He should recover in 4 to 6 weeks, but there is a possibility of secondary infections such as canker, so keep an eye open for these and treat them if and when they occur.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This looks like pigeon pox to me.
This is a viral disease spread by direct contact with other infected birds and mosquito bites.
Is you bird indoors or outdoors? Did he recentely come in contact iwth other birds?

There is no treatment for this but most of the times it is self limited. He might get more lesions on the head, around the eyes, on the feet. The lesions not close to the eyes/beak you can treat with tea tree oil or diluted betadine. The one on the beak you can leave alone.
Isolate the bird (this is a contagious disease), keep him warm, stress free, well hydrated and well fed.
You can offer him vitamin supplements and echinacea (it stimulates the immune system) 1/4 tablet once a day for four days.

This is pretty much all you can do and hope he recovers from it quickly, usually in 2-3 weeks.

There is a form of wet pox which can be fatal, but lets hope this won't be the case with your bird.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can also treat internally with THUJA OCCIDENTALS. This is a homeopathic that has been known to get out pox lesions internally after a couple of weeks. you can pick this up at a health food store.

I would also give the bird a garlic capsule each day to purify the blood and help with immune system response. 

As Reti said, you can use tea tree oil topically, (not close to eye or beak) as well as THUJA oil, which is also available.

Here is some information:

http://www.abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Thuj


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Right, I forgot about the thuja, how could I (I am not the most alert at 6am) I used it several times with success, the lessions were gone in two weeks.

Reti


----------



## meng (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, I will try it


----------

